# cuties!



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

got these little cuties the other day . ! both are bucklings !


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorgeous boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Such handsome dudes. :thumb:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

